# First post



## KaydeeBugg (May 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm from the Heart of Dixie, and I own three horses - a foundation bred QH, a Polish/Crabbet bred Arabian, and a gov't remount bred Morgan. 
I've had horses since I got my first horse when I was 13, and have since also owned a rescued Paso Fino and leased a Clydesdale. 

Look forward to meeting other ALA horse owners who might want to get out on some trail rides!!


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey welcome!

Have any pics? x


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

hey there welcome XxX


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome :wink:


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello

can't wait until you post some pics


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Heya! 

I see that you have leased a clydesdale... very well done to you as you are helping to secure the future of this wonderful breed!

If any of you have heard of 'The Great Clydesdale Migration' then i think you will agree that it was absolute brilliance:
http://www.cumbrianheavyhorses.com/8.html


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## KaydeeBugg (May 28, 2007)

Here are two of my horses, need to get a pic of my Arabian though. 

The buckskin is my Morgan filly, KaydeeBugg; the bay is my Quarter Horse, P-nut. Ben, my Arabian, looks like my QH, only he doesn't have the dot in his blaze, and his socks are on the opposite feet as P-nuts'. 

I used to lease the Clydesdale, but he's gone on to a farm in FL where he works with a therapudic riding program. I hear he's doing great down there too![/img]


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Nice horses!
That is good about the clyde... they are nice, safe rides (generally) and so that is a very good place for him - that farm is cool giving futures to the disabled (I assume) and giving futures to a horse breed!


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww your horses are beautiful ^.^


----------

